# What Did I Just Make With These Peach Scraps?



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

I set out to make Peach Pit Jelly.

I had 4 quarts of peach pits/peels/bruised scraps...lots of bruised scraps...tons of bruised scraps, which stayed overnight in the fridge.

The next day I brought them to a boil for 30 mins and let sit covered for about 10 hrs.

Since I didn't have cheese cloth or jelly bag or even a suitable scrap of material I could use for straining, I used my sieve to strain the juice out of the pits/peels/scraps. The juice was pretty dark too.

Then I put 3 cups of the juice in a pot
Added 1 pkg of pectin
Brought to a boil and added 3 cups of sugar
When the mystery mixture sheeted off my spoon, I de-scummed and then jarred up.

It looks way darker than a picture I saw of peach jelly - looks more like peach honey or peach butter maybe?

Can anyone tell me what the heck I've created?:smack

UPDATE: While the jars were in the water bath canner, I started cleaning up my mess in the kitchen. The pot I was using to cook the "jelly" actually had jelly in it! It's very sweet - but oh so good just the same. I thought peach jelly was supposed to be much lighter in color? Oh well, I'm gonna eat it anyway! lol


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Anti darkening agent like lemon juice. Or commercially prepared anti darkening agent.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Since you used the skins, the jelly will be darker. Also the fruit probably darkened while it sat. Don't worry about the colour - just enjoy the intense flavour that the skins and peaches will give the jelly.


----------



## Feisty Farm (Apr 10, 2012)

My peach pit jelly is a very dark orange color, and is very sweet. I enjoy it  I think you did it just right!


----------



## imthedude (Jun 7, 2011)

this sounds exactly like how my MIL makes her peach jelly, and man is it good. i love it, even though it is darker than i have seen peach jelly in the past. tasty stuff.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

You ruined it. Send it to me and I'll take care of it for you.


----------



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

Danaus29 said:


> You ruined it. Send it to me and I'll take care of it for you.


:hysterical: 

Actually if my son doesn't get a brandy hole dug tomorrow I'll be making some more jelly.


----------

